# Chinese Wisteria tree



## Mr Lawn

The following is a young Chinese Wisteria tree that was planted back in the very hot Summer of 2020 down here in South Central TX. (as you can tell by the brown, dried out lawn).

Here are a few pictures of it being newly planted and it's small growth progress.













Back in February of this year (2021) when we experienced that week long freeze, when looking at it I thought it was gone/dead for sure. It looked pathetic!

Well believe it or not it came back this past Spring and actually bloomed a little bit, nothing massive, but still flowered a bit.

I trimmed it down...significantly (as you see) yesterday this Autumn / Fall to give it shape and character. Hopefully this next Spring it grow a bit more and will bloom a lot more.


----------



## Mr Lawn

Here are a couple of pictures that I happen to come across on my iphone that I had taken back when my young Chinese Wisteria tree slightly bloomed a few flowers back in early summer, June of 2021. :thumbup:

The tree did not go into full bloom with an explosion of flowering. It just bloomed a few flowers. Though I am hoping that this next coming Spring, leading into Summer (2022) it will bloom more flowers than what it first originally did. :mrgreen:

Not bad for a Chinese Wisteria tree that was planted back in 2019 and has bloomed! :nod:

I was told that it would take several years, 7-15 years, before it would actually bloom and look at it now! 
It bloomed just under 3 years of age! :bandit:


----------

